# effects sliders



## upnorth (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello all, brand new to this forum. I have been using Lightroom 5.3 for just a few months. Before that

Photoshop. My first question - i paid and downloaded the manual for Lightroom 5 but it has vanished into

the ether. Will they let me download it again ? I was playing around developing a few pics and managed

somehow to change the settings when i hit the develop tab. It used to open with a full set of effects sliders.

Now it does not. The only way they appear is when i open the radial filter tab or adjustment brush tab

just under the histogram. I have tried to reset all settings and played around as much as i know but to 

no avail. I am sure it is something simple but i cannot figure it out. I am a newby so take it easy on me.

I have just purchased a near new D3X and a couple of lenses 14-24mm, 24-70mm. 50mm 1.8. I have loads

to learn but manage a few keeper pics every now and then.  Thanks for any help.

Johnny B.  far north  Queensland.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 25, 2013)

No need to panic its possible that you unknowingly have it hidden. Just right click on one of the other headers in that right panel like the Tone Curve or Detail and a popup dialog will appear and you will be able to select it again.


----------



## upnorth (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey thanks Dennis. I am using a Mac so what is the equivalent of right click on mouse. I cannot bring up that dialog box. lol. 

Told you i was a newby.  cheers   JB.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 25, 2013)

Ctrl-click is the Mac equivalent of a Right-click.

You could also use Cmd+1 to restore the Basic panel, or use the menu bar to select Window>Panels>Basic.


----------



## upnorth (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Jim, that worked a treat.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 25, 2013)

upnorth said:


> ...Mac so what is the equivalent of right click on mouse...


Right click is a _Right Click_ on the Magic mouse or on the trackpad, it is a two fingered click.  Apple calls it a "secondary click".  Check your System preferences to make sure that it is enabled.



> i paid and downloaded the manual for Lightroom 5 but it has vanished into the ether. Will they let me download it again


Are you referring to Victoria's "Missing FAQ" listed at the top of this page?  You should have received a download link and it probably is still valid.  If not, Victoria will be along shortly to help out.   In the meantime, there is the free "Lightroom 5 Quick Start Guide"


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi Johnny, yes, you can download my FAQ again.  Just log into the Members Area and you'll find it in the Book Downloads section.  If you get stuck, just let me know.


----------



## upnorth (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks again Cletus and Victoria. If I can download the missing FAQ that would be great. I have checked my downloads, searched all my files and cannot

find the original download. Thanx again.  JB.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 25, 2013)

Many people do not know that the  Lightroom 5 "Help" file is in fact almost 300 pages of information that can be downloaded in PDF format and viewed at any time with a pdf reader.
While connected to the internet, hit F1- 'Help' opens, click on the link to open "Lightroom 5 Manual (PDF)", and depending on your browser's method, save the PDF to your computer for 'any-time' reading.


----------



## upnorth (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the tip IC light. Will check it out. Lots to learn yet in lightroom.

JB. F.N.Q.


----------

